# Epik Subwoofers Cyber Week Sale



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

​


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

That's very tempting. A friend of mine just asked me about a sub yesterday, gonna tell him about this.


----------

